# Fisher plow solenoid



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

My solenoid just went out. Just need the info on what kind of solenoid I need. More than likely going to autozone or advanced auto parts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

fordtruck661;1918351 said:


> My solenoid just went out. Just need the info on what kind of solenoid I need. More than likely going to autozone or advanced auto parts.


Most automotive solenoids are not designed to be used on a plow.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Went out got a 4 pole Solenoid from autozone and put it on and still not working. It is not sending power to the pole going to the plow. 

Right now I have power coming from the battery all the time to one big pole. and I get power to one of the small pole when trying to move the plow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

fordtruck661;1918435 said:


> Went out got a 4 pole Solenoid from autozone and put it on and still not working. It is not sending power to the pole going to the plow.
> 
> Right now I have power coming from the battery all the time to one big pole. and I get power to one of the small pole when trying to move the plow.


Do you have second small terminal grounded?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

kimber750;1918439 said:


> Do you have second small terminal grounded?


Yes the second one has the Black/Orange wire Hooked to it.

A little back ground: I was using the plow and it was working fine then all of a sudden I went to lift it and nothing. Tested the solenoid and had no power going to the pump and was clicking.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

prob has the power on the I terminal instead of the S terminal . I Would get the correct solenoid fisher provides for a replacement. A regular automotive one would get you out of a sticky situation but thats about it


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1918449 said:


> prob has the power on the I terminal instead of the S terminal . I Would get the correct solenoid fisher provides for a replacement. A regular automotive one would get you out of a sticky situation but thats about it


Let me check and I plan on getting two (one spare) tomorrow (no one was open on a Sunday night)


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok power is on the S and ground on I. I also went and cleaned the battery post up really good. they were not bad but why not clean them. Still only getting a click out of the solenoid. Im calling it quits until I go to the fisher dealer tomorrow to get the right solenoid.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

are you sure your not getting power to the motor?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1918582 said:


> are you sure your not getting power to the motor?


almost 100% sure I tested with my test light multiple times. I would not be surprised if autozone sold me a bad solenoid.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

fordtruck661;1918586 said:


> almost 100% sure I tested with my test light multiple times. I would not be surprised if autozone sold me a bad solenoid.


Possibly or the wire from the solenoid to the motor is bad Have you tried pulling power from the plow side on the solenoid ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The auto parts store solenoid isn't going to work, need correct parts. The western solenoid grounds thru the small terminal, the auto part grounds thru its base.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1918589 said:


> Possibly or the wire from the solenoid to the motor is bad Have you tried pulling power from the plow side on the solenoid ?


Yeah thats were I was testing it. On the plow side of the solenoid its self.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Randall Ave;1918592 said:


> The auto parts store solenoid isn't going to work, need correct parts. The western solenoid grounds thru the small terminal, the auto part grounds thru its base.


I have the solenoid screwed to the side of the truck which is providing a ground. so that should not be the problem. But I do agree I need the right parts


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Take your ground wire off the I terminal and ground it to the base of the solenoid, it may work.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Went got the fisher solenoid and everything is back up and running. I will now be keeping a spare one in my truck. 

Thanks to everyone who helped :salute:


----------

